
Netscape [present day, present time] - aleyan
http://isp.netscape.com/
======
iseanstevens
Doesn't really look that different than Yahoo.com to me. Though Yahoo! started
off more like that than Netscape for sure.

------
joeclark77
Whoa... is this a real thing?

------
jrnichols
sadly, it's identical to what you'll see at compuserve.com right now too.

i'm still sad about what happened to Netscape.

